# Weekend work on a friend's TT Z



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

This past Saturday Johnny (from ohionissans), Mike (from ohionissans), Micah (from ohionissans) and I pulled off the head that was giving Johnny some problems. Fun day, and a good time. A couple stock parts WERE harmed in the making of this afternoon, but they will heal. We now also know that I, like the Z's, prefer only Mobil 1. 


*Here are the beautiful babies:*











*Johnny on the left and me on the right (is there any one day when I'm not smoking? )*











*That's some booty right there:*











*Me disguising myself in a ninja suit so that Johnny's Z wouldn't know who was feeling it  :*











*Dirty Harry slingin' his Dremel, the most feared weapon known to vehicles in all of the mid-west:*











*Before:*





























*After:*



















All in all, it was a fun day. We had to do some necessary cutting of the turbo oil line and the dipstick line to take out the head. Though this was wasn't the greatest of ideas, it was the best thing I could come up with to take out that head, given the time limit we had to have the head out. Hopefully, Johnny will have all the necessary repairs done in due time to the head, and I will be back in the operating room performing other repairs to the block if Johnny needs me to and ultimately do the close-up procedures in the near future. Stay tuned.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NOT bad Harris I would have never pictured you with any tools in your hand.....LOL J/P nice work though...Keep us updated


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Is that all the love I get here?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, if anyone cares, the engine is out!











*We should have taken out the motor and tranny as one unit, but here's the tranny with the two special items we used to get it out:*











*The tranny got the "carpet treatment" when we removed it from under the car. We literally dropped the tranny on the carpet and dragged it out. Talk about ingenious ways to do things *











*"Sir, put that weapon down NOW!"*











*The motor on its way to get serviced*











*Johnny caught right before he gave the motor some wood :*











*Here's the gang that made this whole thing happen. From left: Keith (NastyNX2K), Mark (mynismo), Theo and I.*











*And here is a pic for all my e-haters:*




















All in all, it was a lot of fun. Johnny should have everything ready in about two month's time. We all learned a lot from this work. Thanks to Johnny's parents for being very hospitable and not getting mad at the tons of oil and tranny fluid that we spilled while removing the engine and tranny.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

JESUS Boy SHAVVVVVE those arm pits lol j/p:waving:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> JESUS Boy SHAVVVVVE those arm pits lol j/p:waving:



I'll get to it someday.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

killer JDM poses...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Want a few strands of that hair as a souvenir?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The true secret of Nissan Power revealed.

Nice work Harris


----------

